# LFTS 11/11...Thank You to Our Veterans!!!



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

Read this daily for years, hardly post much. I’m in this morning for Veterans Day hunt, the only morning I won’t pass up. Never harvested on Veterans Day but that’s not the point. Good luck all, especially veterans.


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

USMC 0311 infantry 2001-2005


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Good luck guys. 👀🦌


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I’m up and in. Nuff said…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I'm in, took yesterday off and got some work done around the house. Still second guessing myself on the buck I passed Wednesday morning. Nice quiet walk in this morning, leaves weren't too crunchy. 

Thank you all for your service and Happy Birthday Mom 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Like Father, like Son. My dad in 1959, me today! 
Love ya Dad!



















NormD sent it!


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I’m in. Hunting my home property, only the third time this season. Couple good bucks showed up on camera in the last week. Traditionally in a good spot that funnels them down when cruising for does. Good luck to everyone and thanks to all vets


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

NormD said:


> Like Father, like Son. My dad in 1959, me today!
> Love ya Dad!
> 
> View attachment 865684
> ...


Appreciate yours and all veterans Service!!


Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got in, Kent County. Looking forward to this W , WNW wind. Good luck everyone!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm in. Happy to be back in the woods this morning. Saw a small 8 point standing a bit off the road on the west side of my property as I pulled up. Hunting the northeast part this morning with these south wind, will be out on the west side this afternoon as the winds change and cold front starts blowing in. Good luck to everyone. And to all our vets, thank you for your service!!


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Happy Veterans Day. After this mornings hunt I'll go find a Vet and buy them lunch. Last year it was a Korean War Vet.

I'm in 5 miles NE of Dowagiac. No wind to speak of and a pleasant 47 degrees. 

I hear something moving in the woods. I think it's a raccoon.

Bright moon, clear skies.

I need to make something happen soon. The jerk who owns this farm will be out here with a rifle soon!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

22 degrees in Kansas this morning just dropped my partner hope he has action this morning. Lows in teens next two nights they gotta move now.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

The moon had a bullseye around it. It’s a sign…. Saw the most chasing action I’ve seen all season last night, hoping they are still searching today. Good luck, and thanks to all who have served for our country.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

rob0311 said:


> USMC 0311 infantry 2001-2005


Semper fi and thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

NormD said:


> Like Father, like Son. My dad in 1959, me today!
> Love ya Dad!
> 
> View attachment 865684
> ...


You look exactly like your dad! Thanks and good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Enjoy your hunt today!


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. To my fellow Veterans. Let's GIt Er Done!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy Veterans Day to all who served. My dad AF Korean War vet taught me the love of the outdoors and I am forever grateful thank you dad wish you were still with us. Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good luck out there today.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a few things that need my attention in the office this a.m., then I will be out this afternoon! Good Luck and Thank a Vet!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Last two days of my rut cation. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Deer have been moving through my back yard for 30 minutes. 

Keep your heads on a swivel and good luck out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Today is the single most important holiday that our nation can celebrate: my wife's birthday. Just ask her. Happy veterans day to those that served, it's usually a great day for hunting. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Luck and God Bless all of our veterans past and present!! My father was in the Army Germany in WW2 and my brother was in the Air Force in Vietnam. 
My brother and father are both gone now but I think of them everyday. My stepson did two tours in the Marines in Afghanistan. He has been out about five years. Thank You so much all of you are HEROES!! And If your not successful today I can bet you are having a heck of a well deserved day!!
Roger


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Have had 3 different raccoons fool me into thinking they were deer already. Loudest trash pandas I’ve ever heard walking through the woods. Was in the stand almost an hour before light, no deer have come through yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Has a small buck wander by right at first light. Hopefully a sign of good things to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks to all the vets who have served our country! Good luck out there today and good luck to my buddy @Namrock on knocking down a B1G R1G today!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Pops passed him last night, and I think regretted it. It would have been his second buck, and he's only got 70 some sits in this year,. Not enough for him. Well this morning he did not get the pass, getting down soon to drag and gut.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Reporting from PI county. Got some intel from the neighbor that a big boy is hanging out on this side of the property. Shooting lanes are a little long, (rifle stand) so I’ll need some luck for him to wander close.
Good luck all!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Small buck and 2 does so far.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Just let a smaller 2 year old walk. Borderline but just didn’t feel it. Hope I don’t regret that!! Good start to the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing yet....


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

In and waiting. Rain just switched to sleet, and supposed to turn into 3-6 inches of snow over the weekend. Glad I chose the pop up blind this morning!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Good Luck all. Thank you to all who served!!! Happy Veterans Day


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you fellow Vets.

Happy Birthday Marines (November 10th) - this photo is from 2018. Semper Fi.









Marines - 1965-1969 (Photo from U.P. Honor Flight - 2019)









Filling propane tanks and doing other things in preparation for the firearms season this morning but I will be back in a tree this afternoon.









Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

To all that have served, a thank you does not cut it, but that's all I've got. From myself and my family thank you for everything you've done to protect us and this country. God bless you and God bless the USA. 
Now let's punch some of @LabtechLewis 2 yr old deers in the lungs!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Decided NOT to hunt the saddle spot from yesterday. Rain shower didnt happen and its hard to not attract some attention with the 600 yard crunchy treck. Next 3 sits for sure. 
This morning set up since 6.15 on the ground. Had movement to the north at 6.36.. south wind.
<-----<<<


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

First scrape visitor.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

NormD said:


> Like Father, like Son. My dad in 1959, me today!
> Love ya Dad!
> 
> View attachment 865684
> ...


Norm your picture reminds me of my dad and one of my brothers who is a retired Air Force vet, Jeff served 23 years.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Slow start here , cam pics went all night time last 3 days


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Slept through alarm, got out here about 15 minutes later than I planned. No coffee, no time. Got out of my truck and was getting ready when deer started running through the field in front of me. Got in my stand and immediately heard crashing and grunting. Was action packed for a bit. Once that slowed down, a big doe regrouped with her button buck right in front of my stand, then slowly fed off. Hoping the big fella come looking for her again


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

rob0311 said:


> USMC 0311 infantry 2001-2005





Skibum said:


> Semper fi and thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Semper Fi and thank you for your service my brothers.
6113 CH 53D Sea Stallion Helicopter Crew Chief 72-76
HMX-1 (Now called Marine 1) Quantico, VA


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Get it done people! Wishing a bit of extra good fortune to those that have served this great nation. Thank you!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

The 1st one was a little dark.
One small 8 so far


----------



## 319nbridge (4 mo ago)

Thanks to all Vets! God Bless you all!!


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

1991-1996 US Army Airborne


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

First of several days of snow in da YOOP. Already had a buck cruise by


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Just spied this balloon from my stand. Think I might list my property this afternoon now that I’ve got irrefutable evidence of it’s big buck holding power.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I've passed a doe and 2 small bucks. Just those 3 seen. Pretty slow so far. Beautiful morning though!


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Coyote down!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

6 point cruised through. On a mission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Shot fired and buck down!!! He only went 40 yards I can see him from my tree. Had does all around me and had to swing my bow over my saddle and got picked off by an old nanny. Luckily he stayed standing for the couple seconds I needed to take my shot. Not sure exactly the size but looks like a nice 8. Tagged out for the first time in my life!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

A few small bucks so far. An unidentifiable cruiser are first light, a small spike chasing a doe around, and this 2.5 yo.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Snowlover 77 said:


> Tagged out for the first time in my life!!
> 
> 
> Snowlover 77 said:
> ...



A blessing and a curse. Congrats


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

You think when they snap one off at the base like this, that it's like when we eat ice cream too fast & gives them brain freeze? 








He bothered a couple of the does out here for a while. Now he's just munching. No big 2 yr old shooters yet


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

deepwoods said:


> A blessing and a curse. Congrats


True. Lots of does on my property though so I’ll get plenty of woods time yet. Gonna sit for a while and see if I can’t get one yet this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Botiz said:


> Just spied this balloon from my stand. Think I might list my property this afternoon now that I’ve got irrefutable evidence of it’s big buck holding power.


I wasnt going to tell anyone but the blue ones are the best!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

to silent.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottupnorth (Jan 6, 2022)

Thank you to all the Vets out there! Your the reason that in 45 minutes I get to go on vacation & do what I love!


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

This apple tree tried to push out a new bud. Cant wait for the cold to get here. 
I had a 6 chase a doe 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Scottupnorth (Jan 6, 2022)

Also, good luck to all this season. Know your target and what's behind it. Shoot straight & accurate. Let's all make it back out safe.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Good luck out there MI guys. Thank you to your vets and ours


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

On the ground in Antrim county. Couple does so far. Hoping to catch a buck cruising the edge of this big clear cut at the top of a ridge. There’s about 70 yards between the clear cut and the edge of the ridge. Seems like a prime spot and there’s a ton of scrapes.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

know what they say about grocery shopping hungry?
All I can think about while watching this guy is tenderloins and eggs.
He better move along


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Steve Shorter said:


> I finally got a chance to give this guy a free tractor ride.
> View attachment 865793
> View attachment 865794
> View attachment 865795


Congrats


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Wind just did a 180 and picked up big time. Right when that happened all the squirrels disappeared. Come on now something has to start moving


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Steve Shorter said:


> I finally got a chance to give this guy a free tractor ride.
> View attachment 865793
> View attachment 865794
> View attachment 865795


Wow!! 
Congrats


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

throughtheice88 said:


> A nice new bow, new style of broadhead, first season on my new property, and the 2.5 year old parade all culminated into finally just picking one and flinging an arrow this morning. I've watched a ton of bucks over the last week, including a couple dandies, but it was time to make a kill. New bow got to eat, and we've recorded our first kill on the new property!
> 
> Thank God for the cart, but the 10 thousand downed trees in the riverbottom still made for some work. But he's finally hanging, minus tenderloins, and that first beer tasted great. I'd have loved to have joined you all with the cold front rolling in, but I'm going relax with the fam this afternoon. Be back out in the morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had a little guy go by at about 70 yards...tried to turn him just for fun but he wasn't buying what I was selling!


----------



## Scottupnorth (Jan 6, 2022)

Everyone better put their phones away, it's PRIMETIME and the big one is coming!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Scottupnorth said:


> Everyone better put their phones away, it's PRIMETIME and the big one is coming!


i see my biggest bucks while on the phone. lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottupnorth (Jan 6, 2022)

wildcoy73 said:


> i see my biggest bucks while on the phone. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


TicTok vids don't count! 🤣


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

FivesFull said:


> Wind just did a 180 and picked up big time. Right when that happened all the squirrels disappeared. Come on now something has to start moving


Same here.


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Thank you vets! Seeing it is 11-11, I'm going for a good ol' michigan 11 pointer tonight. Good luck all!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

This morning was slow. But now I'm in a pop-up overlooking one of my turnip plots. On the way hear I see a damn yote go into my woods. Just after that I look way to the west and here's another one!! That one was also headed to the woods. Good luck gang.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

throughtheice88 said:


> A nice new bow, new style of broadhead, first season on my new property, and the 2.5 year old parade all culminated into finally just picking one and flinging an arrow this morning. I've watched a ton of bucks over the last week, including a couple dandies, but it was time to make a kill. New bow got to eat, and we've recorded our first kill on the new property!
> 
> Thank God for the cart, but the 10 thousand downed trees in the riverbottom still made for some work. But he's finally hanging, minus tenderloins, and that first beer tasted great. I'd have loved to have joined you all with the cold front rolling in, but I'm going relax with the fam this afternoon. Be back out in the morning.
> 
> ...


Firsts are awesome. A big congrats to you


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

throughtheice88 said:


> A nice new bow, new style of broadhead, first season on my new property, and the 2.5 year old parade all culminated into finally just picking one and flinging an arrow this morning. I've watched a ton of bucks over the last week, including a couple dandies, but it was time to make a kill. New bow got to eat, and we've recorded our first kill on the new property!
> 
> Thank God for the cart, but the 10 thousand downed trees in the riverbottom still made for some work. But he's finally hanging, minus tenderloins, and that first beer tasted great. I'd have loved to have joined you all with the cold front rolling in, but I'm going relax with the fam this afternoon. Be back out in the morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't have high hopes for tonight. I expect to be busted or skunked with this wind whipping like it is.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Bucks on the move here tonight. Saw half-rack (4-pts right side) and a smallish 8-pt. Funny that a doe was following the 8.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

GoBluehunter said:


> I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.
> View attachment 865835
> 
> View attachment 865837
> ...


Nice work! This all I've seen so far.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

GoBluehunter said:


> I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.
> View attachment 865835
> 
> View attachment 865837
> ...


Awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

GoBluehunter said:


> I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.
> View attachment 865835
> 
> View attachment 865837
> ...


Nice one. Congrats


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Had to track him myself before dark, was not hard to follow. What fun. Story later.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

This guy has about 3 days to live if he doesn't wisen up.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I finally saw chasing...I think.

2 deer came hauling from the east where that little buck had headed and stopped about a 100 yards away. I could only see one of them. They stood there for a minute, then ran back to where they came from...Ugh.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Took the night off to go get the “go ahead” on a new piece of property. Wife’s friend doesn’t hunt but is tired of the deer breaking her horse fences and eating the hay. Showed me pictures of some good ones cruising the last week and she said there’s 10-15 does every night in her pasture. Only down side is I have to stick to the archery equipment due to houses.
Hoping first sit is on Tuesday for the opener!!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Steve Shorter said:


> I finally got a chance to give this guy a free tractor ride.
> View attachment 865793
> View attachment 865794
> View attachment 865795


Whoa that is a stud with awesome character congratulations! Like to hear the story on this one. Beautiful.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 865806
> 
> 
> FML


Get ready!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

throughtheice88 said:


> A nice new bow, new style of broadhead, first season on my new property, and the 2.5 year old parade all culminated into finally just picking one and flinging an arrow this morning. I've watched a ton of bucks over the last week, including a couple dandies, but it was time to make a kill. New bow got to eat, and we've recorded our first kill on the new property!
> 
> Thank God for the cart, but the 10 thousand downed trees in the riverbottom still made for some work. But he's finally hanging, minus tenderloins, and that first beer tasted great. I'd have loved to have joined you all with the cold front rolling in, but I'm going relax with the fam this afternoon. Be back out in the morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a beautiful buck and a heck of a shot! Really nice.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

GoBluehunter said:


> I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.
> View attachment 865835
> 
> View attachment 865837
> ...


Great shooting that is a beautiful buck and what an exciting hunt! Way to go.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Stayed in decided make me and boogs Rescue day supper.... Its me and her against the world. Stumbled across this NY strip at Meijer last night, Meijer being CAB is normally good, this steak looked exceptional, boughtt it and im not a strip fan.... Between all three smoke alarms going off scaring boogs, my phone that never rings blowing up I managed to get it perfectly med rare... This new phones camera is way different imma have to figure something out.....


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Stayed in decided make me and boogs Rescue day supper.... Its me and her against the world. Stumbled across this NY strip at Meijer last night, Meijer being CAB is normally good, this steak looked exceptional, boughtt it and im not a strip fan.... Between all three smoke alarms going off scaring boogs, my phone that never rings blowing up I managed to get it perfectly med rare... This new phones camera is way different imma have to figure something out.....
> 
> View attachment 865851
> 
> ...


Damn that's a hell of a meal!! Looks awesome


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

I channeled my inner dedgoose to prepare a succulent dish from today's harvest. Venison tenderloin seasoned and wrapped in bacon, brushed with butter and sprinkled with freshly minced garlic.


----------



## Steve Shorter (Mar 8, 2018)

vsmorgantown said:


> Whoa that is a stud with awesome character congratulations! Like to hear the story on this one. Beautiful.


Well I tried to screw it up, I was taking pictures of a 10 point and looked over and there he was at 15 yards. So I had to put my cell phone away and grab the bow all the time trying not to be seen. Luckily, he walked on by and turned sideways at about 20 yards. I let it fly and honestly thought I missed. After half an hour I got down and found my arrow. It was covered with blood so I headed up to the house for about an hour and went back. I didnt find any blood at all. But knew what direction he ran. About 50 yards from the shot there he layed. Gutted him and found out he was shot straight through the heart. Sorry not the greatest story. But its the only story I have.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Bunch of deer movement still. Saw two decent bucks. Will make a move into where they all went through tomorrow night.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters today!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to those who scored!

Congrats to all that got out to hunt!
Savor the chance. Every hunt.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Steve Shorter said:


> Well I tried to screw it up, I was taking pictures of a 10 point and looked over and there he was at 15 yards. So I had to put my cell phone away and grab the bow all the time trying not to be seen. Luckily, he walked on by and turned sideways at about 20 yards. I let it fly and honestly thought I missed. After half an hour I got down and found my arrow. It was covered with blood so I headed up to the house for about an hour and went back. I didnt find any blood at all. But knew what direction he ran. About 50 yards from the shot there he layed. Gutted him and found out he was shot straight through the heart. Sorry not the greatest story. But its the only story I have.


Congrats


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Steve Shorter said:


> I finally got a chance to give this guy a free tractor ride.
> View attachment 865793
> View attachment 865794
> View attachment 865795


Wow a great looking deer congrats 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

vsmorgantown said:


> Whatever you say, I'll take your word for it.


Pics Or It Didn’t Happen


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

GoBluehunter said:


> I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.
> View attachment 865835
> 
> View attachment 865837
> ...


Congrats nice deer

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

GoBluehunter said:


> I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.
> View attachment 865835
> 
> View attachment 865837
> ...


Outstanding! Congrats on the T.O. Tagging out is a rare and bittersweet moment, yet not many would change it if they could.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

GoBluehunter said:


> I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.
> View attachment 865835
> 
> View attachment 865837
> ...


Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Plumbgranny said:


> Outstanding! Congrats on the T.O. Tagging out is a rare and bittersweet moment, yet not many would change it if they could.


Thanks, you’re correct on tagging out. It’s only the 2nd time in 15 years that I’ve shot two bucks. It’ll be difficult not going out on opening day, but I wouldn’t change a thing.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

It was definitely a bloody day for many. Congrats to all the successful hunters today…… Sweet November! We are all blessed to share this passion of the outdoors.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

GoBluehunter said:


> I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.
> View attachment 865835
> 
> View attachment 865837
> ...


Stud, congrats!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ended up seeing about 20. They come and go. Had a dnf bedded up on the hill the whole time I was there. They got up and started to feed, they really started to come out on the other side. There were 3 small bucks not paying attention to the ladies, just feeding with them. Then a great shooter, tall & wide, came out on a tear and ran continuously from one to another. They would run away and he would just turn to the next closest one and run her. He would put his nose down on the ground for a bit and think he was smelling a hot one but couldn't quite figure out which one it was. Lol. None came close enough but man...finally got to see a good one! It's been a bit.
Congrats to all you guys! I love seeing them! 
I'll have my chance soon....one more morning hunt then up to camp! I like gun season for about 2 days then I usually go back to my little spots with the Xbow. I go up more for the camp camaraderie and the food!
December's coming! My favorite time to hunt! Too bad it's not the same anymore!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats to all that scored! 
I chose the wrong stand.....


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

GoBluehunter said:


> Thanks, you’re correct on tagging out. It’s only the 2nd time in 15 years that I’ve shot two bucks. It’ll be difficult not going out on opening day, but I wouldn’t change a thing.


You can still go, pick up a doe tag if available, and go sit. Even if you don't plan on shooting anything. Or sit with someone else 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw 11 dnf, 2 small bucks.
Nephew scored


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats to all the successful archers today! Some great bucks fell! I had a damn good hunt. Saw around 20 doe and 8 different bucks. Had a doe with 4 bucks on her tail come in behind/downwind about 3:30. Never got within 40 yards, pretty sure she had my wind. Lead buck was a no doubter that i have not seen before. Watched a few small bucks run doe out in the winter wheat all evening. Talked to the neighbor when i got back to the truck, said there were a two bucks fighting 30 yards from my truck at last light😂🤦🏼‍♂️ Temps are dropping, the army is gearing up….I’m doing an all day sit tomrw.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

@CarpenterBill
Phone not working 8pt 2:15 pm


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Carpy and another in camp both got bucks today, hope is tomorrow is my day, be it doe or buck, I’ll be shooting for my 1st Archery kill……this is Steve’s 7 point


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

GoBluehunter said:


> I tagged out this morning at 8:38 on this 8 point, my biggest to date. I saw a couple Does run thru a lane in the thicket to my South and saw what looked like a nice white rack trailing a little ways behind them. I grabbed the grunt tube and gave a couple grunts in that direction. A few moments later this buck charged out of the thicket all bristled up. He made quick work of a small tree to his right and thrashed through a few more hanging branches on his way towards me. He finally stopped in an opening at 28 yards but was facing me. I waited a minute or two and he finally turned and started walking. I Maaa’d and he stopped perfectly giving me a 20 yard broadside shot. I drilled him thru both lungs and he ran 40 yards before tipping over.
> View attachment 865835
> 
> View attachment 865837
> ...


He’s a beauty!!
Congrats


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Pretty slow evening at my farm, saw one decent buck and 9 DNF. Nothing like last night at my place.


----------

